# Capitol Odeon, Cardiff



## llundain (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi there everyone

First time poster here. There's a nice little group on Facebook called Remembering Old Cardiff - not a lot of derelict sites come up (mainly because most of the city has been knocked down and rebuilt in recent years) but I did come across this ace selection of photos of the Capital Odeon cinema. It's only been gone 10 years or so, but looks completely untouched since the day of its demise. 

Hopefully you can access this photostream without 'liking' the page but only time will tell.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.413038508803341.1073741850.402310479876144&type=1


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2013)

Photos work okay for me.


----------



## llundain (Jul 3, 2013)

Cool thanks for letting me know.


----------



## LENNY147 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks good , fancy a look around myself


----------

